# My little spotty babys



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

these are 3 of patches current litter. they have finally got their furr

IMG00328-20110304-1337 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00321-20110304-1334 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00313-20110303-1001 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they've grown on well.Will you be keeping them?


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous especially the bottom one.x


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Sarah C :-
yea they are looking good. i will be selling a few. just gota work out what i wana keep first.  There is still another spotty baby that i didnt manage to get a pic of. (ran out of time :lol: )

Cristowe:-
thanks for the comment. they are really coming on well. some will be for sale


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love them all! B-E-A-utiful! Has anyone seen Bruce Almighty? That is where that quote comes from. Jim Carrey! Sorry ntopic


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! Were you trying for uneven marked? That middle one is almost right on for that.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

they were a suprise litter. i bought the mum from a pet shop breeder and she gave birth a week later. she is quite spotty tho and she must carry a spotty gene coz 4 of the babies are spotty. would like to try and go for even and uneven if i could. my little sister really wants to show.


----------

